# Brushes: Japanese, French, Chinese



## thebunnykid (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi All I'm new to this forum so forgive me if this was discussed here before.

  	Anyways, I was reading and researching about how to spot fake brushes and I've come across a video explaining and juxtaposing the brushes. One of the criteria was to look at the "Ferrule" (metal part that holds the bristle) of the brush.  She mentioned that authentic MAC brushes will have rounded ferrules right where you grip the brushes and fake ones have "flat" ferrules. 

  	So even though I bought all of my brushes in the actual MAC store, I went ahead and check anyways.  What I noticed is that all of my brushes with prominent rounded ferrules came from Japan (129, 168, 138, 204, 130, 109, 239, 217, 219).   The ones that didn't came from France (210, 268, 224).  I have one that has slightly rounded ferrule and it came from China (286). I also have one that doesn't have any origin label (209).

  	Any thoughts on this? These are all brand new, so I can't compare them to the really old MAC brushes.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 20, 2012)

The 116 is also made in Japan, as an FYI.   Anyhoo. Don't know how to help you.


----------



## thebunnykid (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm just curious about what others think.  It made me a little nervous because obviously I don't want the fake brushes. I'm paying for quality hand made brushes.  

  	Another thing... I read that the labels on fake brushes wont chip easy even when you try chipping it with your nails and guess what my 286 (china) doesn't  chip ... and I bought that one direct from the M.A.C. store.  I'm thinking that one was machine made and not hand crafted. 

  	I might be overreacting.. :/


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 22, 2012)

I think I read somewhere MAC's made in China brushes (286, 167SH, all the ones in the holiday sets and the like) are, indeed, machine-cut.  Try not to panic, though! I totally understand you're concerned, but I don't think there's much need to be.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 24, 2012)

Interesting thread the bunny kid as an owner of  a lot of Mac brushes some really old I'd like to know.. Hopefully someone can answer.


----------

